# my discus web site



## yayodiscus (Oct 27, 2007)

http://www.freewebs.com/yayodiscus/index.htm check it out and I have many more discus not listed:fish: :fish1:


----------



## Nano Nano (Oct 18, 2007)

Take this with a grain of salt because I have never raised discus, but I have sold a few items on the internet and know that image is everything. While your discus look pretty good your breeding tanks look dirty in several photos. 

My $.02 cents worth would be to take your pictures right after you clean the tanks. :thumbsup: 

Good luck


----------

